# My daughter is a slipper freak...



## Tikva (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, my 7 year old daughter attended her first OS meeting with me 2 months ago -where Glenn Decker gave a talk and brought plants for sale. I bought my Phrag. China Dragon, a really nice little Aerangis citrata (hope I got all that right without looking this time!), and my daughter insisted on a Paph. delenatii in bloom. It was so pretty, well grown, scented.... perfect!
This morning laying in bed, we were talking about upcoming OS meetings and she said to be sure to buy her more like her "Angel" (the name she gave her delenatii), because she likes slipper orchids best.
She likes the cup - like it can hold water, the spots inside, and that tiny faeries could take baths in it.... :rollhappy: 
I like having a daughter and even my son likes my orchids. (He has JJ the tiny beautiful jewel orchid)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2006)

The future of orchids is in good hands!


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2006)

Kirstie, are you going on Saturday? I have not yet decided....

Glad to hear your wee ones are converts! I think kids can learn a lot about nature through caring for something like this.


----------



## Tikva (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't decided either. I'm not feeling very picnic-y lol!! I'll drag it out of the husband... see what he thinks.... I DO look forward to the next 2 meetings tho!!!! 
My kids don't like caring for them much, but they enjoy the initial excitement of buying flowers and if that's all I can do for now, that's fine with me. I drag them to see new growths and flowers..... it's fun to share.


----------

